# Ptarmigan



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't seen any posts about successful ptarmigan hunts from last fall. Did anyone have any success? I have decided I am going to try to make an attempt on these birds next August.

Does anyone know when the birds start changing from summer to winter plummage? I would like to get one for the wall that is at least half white.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, I'll bite. I was waiting for some of the other WTP guys.

1st week of September they are about half white, like this:










This one's belly is about 2/3rds white. Could have been a better taxidermy job: the bird should have it's tail fanned out and I would have liked to seen the red skin over this male ptarmigan's eyes. My fault for not passing that on to the man who mounted the bird.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. That's a sweet mount. Display of the red combs and a fanned tail would have put this one over the top, but pretty sweet anyways.

Do the birds go completely white before the end of the season? To start, I think I would prefer shoot one like you have in this pic, but it would be nice to know that eventually I could get one all white without having to go to Alaska. 

Did you shoot him this year?


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I would guess that they don't turn white before the end of the season. I saw some from Colorado that were taken pretty late but were still very brown. The outer wing feathers stay white all year on the adults. Alaska would be your best bet.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

This issue with getting a fully white Ptarmigan here in UT is being able to get into them and out without being buried in a snow storm late in the season. Not too fun trying to hike +12miles in 3 ft of snow.....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

August:









August:









Mid - September:


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can find rock or willow ptarmigan anywhere in the lower 48?


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

wyogoob,

Thanks for all the feedback. The pics are sweet. I can hardly wait to start scouting out spots this spring/summer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

billybob said:


> Does anyone know if you can find rock or willow ptarmigan anywhere in the lower 48?


Not found in lower 48.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

billybob said:


> wyogoob,
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback. The pics are sweet. I can hardly wait to start scouting out spots this spring/summer.


Ah....spring/summer is on the same weekend in ptarmigan country.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> billybob said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob,
> ...


Goob that is to funny, but true.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey buddy, that old stuffed bird that is flying was molting.......like you.

Good stuff my friend.


Built for endurance, not for speed, 
da Goober


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

C'mon *ZIM*, put up some ptarmigan pics, your's are the best.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> C'mon *ZIM*, put up some ptarmigan pics, your's are the best.


Yes that was a fun time! And cold. It actually snowed 2 inches in Aug!









12voltmans' cooper found the birds...how many can you count here?









A juvenile 









Sealed the deal.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

unbelievable posts. This is killing me. Ptarmigan over a point... it just can't get much better than that.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

What are the distinguishing features between a male and female?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

billybob said:


> What are the distinguishing features between a male and female?


males stand up when they pee


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

To tell you the truth, I never could tell the difference. Both adult sexes have red skin over the eyes, the male having a little more.

The males are a little darker overall. Young of the year all look alike.

see: http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBi ... n_dtl.html


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

billybob said:


> unbelievable posts. This is killing me. Ptarmigan over a point... it just can't get much better than that.


The only thing better would be shooting them over a flusher.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> billybob said:
> 
> 
> > What are the distinguishing features between a male and female?
> ...


 :rotfl: 
-/O_-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's supposed to snow the last week of August in the Uintas; it's the rules:









Count the number of ptarmigan hunters in this pic:









Home, sweet home.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some great pics there. Some pretty country there.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Though the closest I have ever come to finding them is droppings and feathers, just seeing ground that most will never get a look at with thier own eyes has made my trips unforgettable.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> Though the closest I have ever come to finding them is droppings and feathers, *just seeing ground that most will never get a look at with thier own eyes has made my trips unforgettable*.


I've heard that.... I'm not a fan of liver and I've been told thats what they taste like so I might not ever go hunt them, although it appears just getting into that country would be worth the trip alone.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I find them to taste like willow.

I cooked them fresh up in the high country once. Parboiled them, then took the meat off the bones. Put the meat and fresh Bolete mushrooms in a couple of bags of dried Lipton's chicken and noodle soup. It was OK.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Not the worst upland to eat, but not the best either.


----------

